# My DIY " The stand for SUPER MACRO Photography"



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, 5 -6 years ago, I have the good friend/ Great Supreme Macro Photographer, Mr. Kurt, in Indonesia, Who teach me " How To " the So difficult to use Canon Lens MP-E 65 mm. F/ 2.8 1-5 X MACRO.
After try , so many months with my New Lens, And almost throw it away, Because of Manual Focus, and super , super shallow DOF---The Most Shallow DOF of any Lenses in this world. Yes From the Front of the Lens to the small subject = 1 inch/. or 2.5 CM, and F = 16 , The DOF - with in 1/ 32 inch, or with in 2-3 MM. only that will sharp.

As Architect professional, I try to think , and design the stand that will help me to get the most sharp Manual focus from my Old eyes that need Eyes Glass.
Here is my DIY, and work for me since then---5-6 years ago. And I still keep my awesome Baby Canon MP-E 65 mm. lens
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. The Main Equipment = VELBON Super Mag Slider, Magnesium Alloy , 2 ways focusing Adjuster = $ 119.95 ( 6 Years ago)


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

As Architect professional, I try to think , and design the stand that will help me to get the most sharp Manual focus from my Old eyes that need Eyes Glass.
Here is my DIY, and work for me since then---5-6 years ago. And I still keep my awesome Baby Canon MP-E 65 mm. lens


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

As Architect professional, I try to think , and design the stand that will help me to get the most sharp Manual focus from my Old eyes that need Eyes Glass.
Here is my DIY, and work for me since then---5-6 years ago. And I still keep my awesome Baby Canon MP-E 65 mm. lens


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

As Architect professional, I try to think , and design the stand that will help me to get the most sharp Manual focus from my Old eyes that need Eyes Glass.
Here is my DIY, and work for me since then---5-6 years ago. And I still keep my awesome Baby Canon MP-E 65 mm. lens


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

As Architect professional, I try to think , and design the stand that will help me to get the most sharp Manual focus from my Old eyes that need Eyes Glass.
Here is my DIY, and work for me since then---5-6 years ago. And I still keep my awesome Baby Canon MP-E 65 mm. lens


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

As Architect professional, I try to think , and design the stand that will help me to get the most sharp Manual focus from my Old eyes that need Eyes Glass.
Here is my DIY, and work for me since then---5-6 years ago. And I still keep my awesome Baby Canon MP-E 65 mm. lens


----------



## BruinBear (Oct 8, 2013)

I never realized the MP-E 65mm extended that much...holy mother of god...


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> I never realized the MP-E 65mm extended that much...holy mother of god...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Mr. BruinBear----Ha, Ha, Ha
I love your Words " ...holy mother of god..."
Surapon


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice stand, and wow! Those flower closeup photos. That thing is practically a microscope!


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Nice stand, and wow! Those flower closeup photos. That thing is practically a microscope!



Thank you, sir, Dear Mr. Drizzt321.
That Photos from This great Awesome Lens---Not ME, I just adjust the Manual Focus and Press the Shutter.
AND very amazing details when show on my computer Screen.---Yes, Open my mouth wide.
Yes, This Lens Just the Good Lens , but Long adjustable tube to get the front Lens very close to the subject.
Surapon


----------

